# Who is the hardest man in your area?



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Obviously dont mention names but describe your local hard ****/nut job.

Or if they are dead and old hardmen of yester year mention away.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Me of course....


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Me


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lets get the ball rolling


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

OOOhhhh sorrry I thought you asked "gayest in your area"...

Hardest?.... yep thats also ME

I am the hardest gay in the village.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

MXD said:


> OOOhhhh sorrry I thought you asked "gayest in your area"...
> 
> Hardest?.... yep thats also ME
> 
> ...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL the top boyz i know wud kill sum1 for such a thread jkng lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I was in the video store and this bunch of people were chattering instead of going up in the cashier so i said in my usual friendly style that they had better get moving. So as i was on the way home i notice they came up behind me fast over took me and pulled in front of me, obviously i wasnt having it ...fast forward 2 minutes and i had them going 5 miles per hour as i drove down the middle of the two lane road. I got home 10 minutes ago and some one was in my parking spot so i sounded the horn until a load of frat guys came out of the house swearing about the noise. So i shouted "which one of you ****s is in my spot get the fvck out of it" one guys goes "what?" so my gf went up and started mouthing off....i am back in my space now:thumbup1:

And no i am not especially hard i just thought i would share my last 15 minutes:laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hard like paying the bills and not being late, providing for your family and puting yourself last? Well, lol, maybe not last but certainly not first.............

Or, win 10 out of 12 fights with a face to prove it?


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Con said:


> I was in the video store and this bunch of people were chattering instead of going up in the cashier so i said in my usual friendly style that they had better get moving. So as i was on the way home i notice they came up behind me fast over took me and pulled in front of me, obviously i wasnt having it ...fast forward 2 minutes and i had them going 5 miles per hour as i drove down the middle of the two lane road. I got home 10 minutes ago and some one was in my parking spot so i sounded the horn until a load of frat guys came out of the house swearing about the noise. So i shouted "which one of you ****s is in my spot get the fvck out of it" one guys goes "what?" so my gf went up and started mouthing off....i am back in my space now:thumbup1:
> 
> And no i am not especially hard i just thought i would share my last 15 minutes:laugh:


"frat guys" ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I get more morning wood when I am on test than not..................lol......For those of you young lads, when you get older this is always a good thing......


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

englishman78 said:


> "frat guys" ?


 I am in the states, near a university.

Universitys here have fraternities think of the guys in American Pie these guys hold partys constantly at various locations and in doing it they some times take parking spaces that do not belong to them.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Thread was closed english, my apologies...


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Con said:


> I am in the states, near a university.
> 
> Universitys here have fraternities think of the guys in American Pie these guys hold partys constantly at various locations and in doing it they some times take parking spaces that do not belong to them.


Yes I know what they are.

But they are about as hard as ****.

Why even mention them?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont apologize for sh!t and for one hope to continue elsewhere...I think English has been waiting for these conversation so he can feel important to himself and I'm only happy to oblige...


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I dont apologize for sh!t and for one hope to continue elsewhere...I think English has been waiting for these conversation so he can feel important to himself and I'm only happy to oblige...


This is what I mean.

I have converations likethis every day.

You yankees darnt you all have to be friendly dont you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

englishman78 said:


> Yes I know what they are.
> 
> But they are about as hard as ****.
> 
> Why even mention them?


 You know what? Your comments lately have been very offensive to various people, your obviously not knowlagable your pct thread shows this and your taking a bull**** thread topic like this SERIOUS?! Give me a fvcking break. Obviously no one wants you here, take a hint i recon.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You think you are above me as a American just because your English, not knowing anything about me that makes for a careless statement...you have demonstrated on many occasions your lack of understanding...So what about you makes you so much better than me...what are your accomplishments and contibutions..? Come on son this is your chance to shine...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Every kid around here is hard. They stand in groups telling you "we'll **** you up and burn down your house". So when you go over they scatter.

Half the ****s round here are like it.

So you politely remind them that you went to school with them and know their whole family, their address, the name of their PO and that they on are license for robbing a car or a packet of skittles or some other ****ty little thing to get them a record they can brag about.

What a crap thread.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I was trying to take the diplomatic approach but obviously you just want friction.

I tried to be the better man and move on but I guess English wants to keep going.

I love this board and more importantly I love my country and my friends on this board so don't be trying to take a simple apology as some kind of weakness.

I hope you have fun in the AM cause I have read your threads as well and its not like you bring knowledge to this forum that is above all.

Are you tripping on something?

You need to relax and try and make friends here buddy.

I really don't understand why you want to create friction, do you really hate us?

I have nothing against the EU and I like the way they handle a lot of the situations they are put up against even under pressure of some countries that may not have the best interest in mind for our country even if the leader of that said country happens to be the leader of the so called free world.

All political views aside you need to calm down and use some reasoning.

I still love you and would buy you a round as we speak.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Round here hard don't mean much as you could get shot by a nobody...but for respect and the ability to row, it would be my very good mate who I grew up with Matt Skelton (commonwealth heavyweight champ, former muay thai world champion and K1 champ)

He's 43 now though, getting on a bit but he can still have it...I've seen him take out 4 guys in 30 seconds on the door and none of them got up for 30-40 mins....a genuine old school hard cnut mate....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

MaxMuscle said:


> I have nothing against the EU and I like the way they handle a lot of the situations they are put up against even under pressure of some countries that may not have the best interest in mind for our country even if the leader of that said country happens to be the leader of the so called free world.
> 
> .


Well I'll just let you know that the majority of English people want fcuk all to do with the EU...we hate it mate... 

English....stop upsetting and being rude to people who are decent members of the board. I don't know why you feel the need to p!ss people off, but I'm saying now, pack it in or you will be gone.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

estfna said:


> Every kid around here is hard. They stand in groups telling you "we'll **** you up and burn down your house". So when you go over they scatter.
> 
> Half the ****s round here are like it.
> 
> ...


PMSL sounds like where I live, infact about a month ago my younger brother beat the **** out of three of them because one tried to bottle him, so he punched the bottle and it cut his hand open. Infact i'd say my brother is probably the hardest in my area for his age group


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Well I'll just let you know that the majority of English people want fcuk all to do with the EU...we hate it mate...
> 
> English....stop upsetting and being rude to people who are decent members of the board. I don't know why you feel the need to p!ss people off, but I'm saying now, pack it in or you will be gone.....


He lives in the middle of the Yorkshire Moors mate. He only knows fog and werewolves.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Well I'll just let you know that the majority of English people want fcuk all to do with the EU...we hate it mate...
> 
> English....stop upsetting and being rude to people who are decent members of the board. I don't know why you feel the need to p!ss people off, but I'm saying now, pack it in or you will be gone.....


My geography of the European colonies are a bit sketchy so how should I properly address them? I am not being a smart a55 either.

I would like to know for future reference.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Tough or hard blokes (the genuine hard blokes) don't claim to be,the majority are very humble and unassuming. 90% of the lads who talk about being able to do a bit usually are the ones that can't - Jack Russell Syndrome!

Ive a pretty decent background in thai,JJ and boxing but would rather talk my way out of a fight than get involved.

An old cliche but it takes a bigger man to walk away.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

ive found that people who are good at combat sports aint that amazing in a street fight. They have better skill and fitness but usually it comes down to how much of a pr**k you are. Most guys i know that do martial arts are cautious of the law and stay onside of it so they either dont get involved or when they do they dont really do any damage. This is a sensible idea. You can as much as push a drunk guy over he falls and hits his head on a curb and dies...congratulations you have ruined your life.

where i live there is alot of travellers. There not exactly hard on there own but if you get caught in a tangle with one you will have nothing but trouble untill they get you.

Im going to say the hardest guy in my area is my mate aurther williams. Not because he fights people but because; he was training to be a royal marine commando, hed passed his basic training and been to some countries on training missions.

He was home for leave when he had a car accident on they way back to base to go to afganistan. He was told he would never walk again. All he ever wanted to be was a marine and now that dream had gone. Thats enough to send some people over the edge

A few months down the line he ****es in the face of his disability he can do everything we can do with out legs. He has a house a nice car good job a hot g\f and hes competing in disabled athletics all over the globe! To me hes a hard man he was in the worst place he could of been but hes gritted his teeth and made his life better of his own doing

Those sort of people are the hard men not monkeys who are trigger happy with their fists


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

you are right southman- a hardman is one who can fight himself and bring himself back from the edge to accomplish awesome things- wow you can beat 10 guys up at once great! does that make you a better person, not really does it.( unless they are protecting a fluffy white kitten then its cool)


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

MaxMuscle said:


> My geography of the European colonies are a bit sketchy so how should I properly address them? I am not being a smart a55 either.
> 
> I would like to know for future reference.


What you have to understand is we here in the UK have an island mentality, and generally don't see ourselves as European in the way the rest of Europe does.

And I'm afraid you have misused the term "colonies". There are no colonies in Europe, except maybe Gibralter, thats what YOU were to us!!! :thumb:


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

estfna said:


> He lives in the middle of the Yorkshire Moors mate. He only knows fog and werewolves.


 :lol:


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> You think you are above me as a American just because your English, not knowing anything about me that makes for a careless statement...you have demonstrated on many occasions your lack of understanding...So what about you makes you so much better than me...what are your accomplishments and contibutions..? Come on son this is your chance to shine...


Ive said before I have nothing against Americans they are in the norm very nice people.

On this thread I have not even mentioned Americans.

It's one thread alone we have our cultural differences on and ill leave it at that.


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> ive found that people who are good at combat sports aint that amazing in a street fight. They have better skill and fitness but usually it comes down to how much of a pr**k you are. Most guys i know that do martial arts are cautious of the law and stay onside of it so they either dont get involved or when they do they dont really do any damage. This is a sensible idea. You can as much as push a drunk guy over he falls and hits his head on a curb and dies...congratulations you have ruined your life.


Excellent post, reps. I'm a Wing Chun Kung Fu instructor, been training for over 10 years, but I'm not hard. Not because I'm a ****ty martial artist, but because I'm the last person who you'll find in a street brawl. I'll talk my way out of it or walk away - what have I got to gain? F*ck all. Leave the p*ssed up saturday night shiny shoe brigade to slug it out with each other - not interested.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Its not about the new school youths to be honest, its more about the old school... Don't wanna mess with the old school to be honest, they don't give a ****.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

el capitano said:


> Tough or hard blokes (the genuine hard blokes) don't claim to be,the majority are very humble and unassuming. 90% of the lads who talk about being able to do a bit usually are the ones that can't - Jack Russell Syndrome!


100% agree with that right there, the one's who usually run their mouth off can't fight. And the one's who carry weapons can't either


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've said the hardest brawler round my way is, although there are probably men sat at home you will never know nothing about who wouls wipe the floor with anyone....

Get a father and threaten his kids, and that is your answer of who the hardest man round anywhere is. But let's all face it, the op isn't on about displays of courage/grit he's on about the old mclean/shaw types who can proper have it....I'm not the hardest by a long shot, yet I do have a good rep and am known as one to watch if you get my meaning. Also, there are not many with my ferocity/anger and although it's not much cop in a brawl, once the situation has moved up to the next level then it is where I excel and am known for things that has happened in the past....my common sense goes out the window and anger or red mist as someone called it on here just takes over and next conscious moment I'm generally stood there with someones blood all over me thinking "fcuk, what have I done now ffs".....lol 

I still keep meaning to mention the sainsburys incident....  maybe later... :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I've said the hardest brawler round my way is, although there are probably men sat at home you will never know nothing about who wouls wipe the floor with anyone....
> 
> Get a father and threaten his kids, and that is your answer of who the hardest man round anywhere is. But let's all face it, the op isn't on about displays of courage/grit he's on about the old mclean/shaw types who can proper have it....I'm not the hardest by a long shot, yet I do have a good rep and am known as one to watch if you get my meaning. Also, there are not many with my ferocity/anger and although it's not much cop in a brawl, once the situation has moved up to the next level then it is where I excel and am known for things that has happened in the past....my common sense goes out the window and anger or red mist as someone called it on here just takes over and next conscious moment I'm generally stood there with someones blood all over me thinking "fcuk, what have I done now ffs".....lol
> 
> *I still keep meaning to mention the sainsburys incident....*  * maybe later...* :lol:


Robsta,you wouldnt of been working as a security guard by any chance?,and just happened to catch a 9st smack rat by the neck and escort him into the back for trying to pinch a roll of tin foil:lol:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Danny Dyer lives nearby and he's pwoppa 'ard

hahah what a ****e thread - are you about 16yrs old English?? I bet my dad can 'ave yours???

lol

as mentioned friend of mine he's married 4 kids and told a few months back he has a rare type of leukemia - seeing someone big and strong, kind and gentle have to go through chemo/radio therapies etc and be sick pretty much 24-7 is harder than any plastic gansta or record in the ring or cage.

How about the guy who is provoked but walks on

The war veterans who get f*ck all repsect or help from the Govt and other civilians

The pensioners who (like my Grandad) at 17 were busy getting shot at by Germans yes get pushed over/robbed by scumbag 'hoodies'

The mothers/fathers who have nothing yet work their ass off to pay for food and a better life for their kids

and so on

they are the HARD people


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

No mate, but blood was spilt and rozzers called....I'll put it up in a thread later..it was a while ago but it's funny as fcuk and needs sharing...


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I knew one individual who was alarmingly frightened of know one in Pompey. He never showed any fear of anything or anyone or in any situation regardless - how grim. I could never undersand it. The screws couldn't handle him in general pop in the Winch so he was blocked. He got 6 years & had do the full scentence because of his behaviour. Was put in solitray for months & months. I think this is were his mind started to go.

After he was released he commited a very violent attack-one of which I wont describe.

He was detained indefinitley in a medium secure unit. That was 14 years ago. He's a right sorry state now - by all accounts.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Ricky Hatton only lives 10 minutes down road so proberbly him


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> Ive said before I have nothing against Americans they are in the norm very nice people.
> 
> On this thread I have not even mentioned Americans.
> 
> It's one thread alone we have our cultural differences on and ill leave it at that.


Our cultural differances are desrcibed by our actions and words...We can leave it in this thread but I have left you a remark in the insult thread if you care to continue where we left off last night in the drug thread...


----------



## Chr!s (Nov 30, 2008)

As Rob said threaten a mans kids then that person would find themselves in a whole new world of pain,i would die for mine several times getting my revenge!

I also agree that true hard men are the quiet ones but when cornered will deal with any situations.

I also remember Matt Skelton around Bedford, Proper.


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

i'm hard right now......oh no wait lost it :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> ive found that people who are good at combat sports aint that amazing in a street fight. They have better skill and fitness but usually it comes down to how much of a pr**k you are. Most guys i know that do martial arts are cautious of the law and stay onside of it so they either dont get involved or when they do they dont really do any damage. This is a sensible idea. You can as much as push a drunk guy over he falls and hits his head on a curb and dies...congratulations you have ruined your life.
> 
> where i live there is alot of travellers. There not exactly hard on there own but if you get caught in a tangle with one you will have nothing but trouble untill they get you.
> 
> ...


Caracking post mate. Reps your way!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i don't know and don't really care, i moved round here about 14 months ago and no-ones give me grief yet if they do i will become the hardest man in the area

a reputation can only be lost, anyone who has ever worked the doors knows this, especially if they have seen a local "hardman" get one-timed by a nobody

reputations lead to paranoia, how can the towns big hardmen still be described as hardement if they have bulletproof cars, bodyguards, wear bulletproof vests and dont go out at night, thats not a hardman imo


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

SOUTHMAN said:


> ive found that people who are good at combat sports aint that amazing in a street fight. They have better skill and fitness but usually it comes down to how much of a pr**k you are. Most guys i know that do martial arts are cautious of the law and stay onside of it so they either dont get involved or when they do they dont really do any damage. This is a sensible idea. You can as much as push a drunk guy over he falls and hits his head on a curb and dies...congratulations you have ruined your life.
> 
> where i live there is alot of travellers. There not exactly hard on there own but if you get caught in a tangle with one you will have nothing but trouble untill they get you.
> 
> ...


perfect post! reps mate!

i dont know the hard guy of my local area, their all pr!cks and dont associate with them

i agree with the quiet guys, think this is a good time to quote the beloved robin hood

'one man defending his home is stronger than ten knights'

something like that lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

so called "self proclaimed hardmen" there is always gonna be someone who is bigger and harder...and its usually someone you wouldnt think of....IMO


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

noel said:


> Danny Dyer lives nearby and he's pwoppa 'ard
> 
> hahah what a ****e thread - are you about 16yrs old English?? I bet my dad can 'ave yours???
> 
> ...





> Danny Dyer lives nearby and he's pwoppa 'ard
> 
> :lol:
> 
> hahah what a ****e thread - are you about 16yrs old English?? I bet my dad can 'ave yours???


No im 12 your not grooming me are you :innocent:


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

mancuniankid said:


> Ricky Hatton only lives 10 minutes down road so proberbly him


 :lol:


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Our cultural differances are desrcibed by our actions and words...We can leave it in this thread but I have left you a remark in the insult thread if you care to continue where we left off last night in the drug thread...


I think we should leave that.

We have different views on drug use and abuse.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i don't know and don't really care, i moved round here about 14 months ago and no-ones give me grief yet if they do i will become the hardest man in the area
> 
> a reputation can only be lost, anyone who has ever worked the doors knows this, especially if they have seen a local "hardman" get one-timed by a nobody
> 
> reputations lead to paranoia, how can the towns big hardmen still be described as hardement if they have bulletproof cars, bodyguards, wear bulletproof vests and dont go out at night, thats not a hardman imo


Some people asked why I started third thread.

I did so because where ever I seem to go in the UK every town has a man that everyone else fears to an extent.

Of course most such people end up dead.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

born2bebrawn said:


> english man you must be from near me if the Taxman was your local hard man


Where you from?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm rock hard !!! Usualy for about 2 hours after a tanning jab !


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

The pubs are full of them on a Saturday night at closing time.


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

am hard i can eat rock cake.. drink iron brue ..and sleep with light out....so there


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i don't know, is this an estate thing?

i generally have very little to do with my neighbours


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

iron head case said:


> The pubs are full of them on a Saturday night at closing time.


Not round here they're not Mark. :lol:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> I think we should leave that.
> 
> We have different views on drug use and abuse.


Could you shed some light on this debate ?


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> Could you shed some light on this debate ?


Best leave it now to keep the peace.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> Could you shed some light on this debate ?


What do you want to know..? I have nothing to hide...


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

In my area we have a guy called Patrick Warner he looks hard, he may not be though.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> What do you want to know..? I have nothing to hide...


It sounded quite controversial judging from the tone- care to elaborate ?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

search the most recent thread in relation to drugs and read...


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> search the most recent thread in relation to drugs and read...


Just tell all-you got something to hide discussing it on here or something


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmmm i dare say Actually.

He was on Tv not that long ago... On Danny Dyer's Hardest Men.

Lets just say he came over from Ireland, and used to be a hitman....

Thats all im saying

Geo


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

Con said:


> You know what? Your comments lately have been very offensive to various people, your obviously not knowlagable your pct thread shows this and your taking a bull**** thread topic like this SERIOUS?! Give me a fvcking break. Obviously no one wants you here, take a hint i recon.


I will not use personal insults again. I am upsetting many members with my silly attitude and if I continue, my stay here is not going to be for much longer


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

The real hard men fight with there fists !

Ne tom dick and harry can shoot some one .


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Robsta said:


> No mate, but blood was spilt and rozzers called....I'll put it up in a thread later..it was a while ago but it's funny as fcuk and needs sharing...


fukin hell Rob, the killing of the rabbit on the road and then lauching it into that car is a hard one to top....lol....I swear I p!ssed myself reading that one...:laugh:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

danoh said:


> you are a nob! what are you even doing on this forum! have you not learned yet, that this is "uk muscle" as in united kingdom!!! not for arrogant americans like yourself!! haven't you got bodybuilding.com to be a **** on


He's Irish you dumb fuk. :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

danoh said:


> you are a nob! what are you even doing on this forum! have you not learned yet, that this is "uk muscle" as in united kingdom!!! not for arrogant americans like yourself!! haven't you got bodybuilding.com to be a **** on


 WTF not you again:cursing:

Lets get this straight so you never EVER make a comment about my nationality again.

I was born in Tennessee but i was not registered thus i am not an American citizen. My mother is Swiss. My father is English and my NATIONALITY otherwise known as my fvcking passport is IRISH!

I am going to neg you for the rest of your stay here


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

put the handbags away boys,

tut tut tut


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

danoh said:


> you are a nob! what are you even doing on this forum! have you not learned yet, that this is "uk muscle" as in united kingdom!!! not for arrogant americans like yourself!! haven't you got bodybuilding.com to be a **** on


give it a fvcking rest eh mate? jesus


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

This uk-american thing is bullshat. Do you know how stupid a person looks when they mention these things. It ****es me off. We are all here to talk muscle, who cares where you come from.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Hardest man in my area...Chuck Norris! Well I do live in front of the TV...


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

the hardest man in town..









the hardest man around.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Forgot to mention hardest guy in my area is scarface


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

Con said:


> WTF not you again:cursing:
> 
> Lets get this straight so you never EVER make a comment about my nationality again.
> 
> ...


neg me all you want!! bit sad tho really isn' it mate! i just don't like arrogant people like you! you give it out, i give it back! simple really! but all said and done your tat is sweet! didn't get it at miami ink?? :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> What do you want to know..?* I have nothing to hide..*.





muscle01 said:


> Just tell all-*you got something to hide discussing it on here or something *


 I hate repeating myself...Dude I'm 34 yrs old and was forced to smoke my first joint by my older brother when I was 7 yrs old and hard liquor not long after...That's alot of years in between to fill you in on...Do you have a specific question that I can provide you a answer too...


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Con said:


> WTF not you again:cursing:
> 
> Lets get this straight so you never EVER make a comment about my nationality again.
> 
> ...


Mate, a bit off topc but...... if your mums Swiss, dads English and you were born in USA, how the F did you get an Irish passport?!!!!!! :confused1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Truewarrior1 said:


> the hardest man in town..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swear thats a song from the new Dre album


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geoff_Thompson


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

I will be the hardest guy in my cul-de-sac tonight after 100mg of viagra.....lol the wifes gonna nailed gud n propper. lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenny_McLean


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Lenny was a true hardman and a gentleman Yeti. Iv'e read all his books. May he rest in peace.

Where abouts are you from then mate?

GHS


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

GHS said:


> Lenny was a true hardman and a gentleman Yeti. Iv'e read all his books. May he rest in peace.
> 
> Where abouts are you from then mate?
> 
> GHS


I have not read his books, my friend was ment to lend me one.

I live about 30 mins or so outside London near a town called Aldershot :thumb:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I think you're find Roy Shaw beat Lenny twice. Not taking anything away from Lenny though.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Roy Shaw


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

muscle01 said:


> Roy Shaw


I "worked" at Broadmoor for 6 months :thumb:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

5uck that mate - that must of been an eye opener.

You must have heard of Maudsley then?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

muscle01 said:


> 5uck that mate - that must of been an eye opener.
> 
> You must have heard of Maudsley then?


I work in IT so there was a few walls between us and the patients, but it was the storys that were the eye openers 

Heard of him mate yes :thumb:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> I work in IT so there was a few walls between us and the patients, but it was the storys that were the eye openers
> 
> Heard of him mate yes :thumb:


I read Charles Bronsons book about his time inside Broadmoor. I don't know if what he was stating was factuall - but wtf - Unbelievable.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Shaw was an animal, personally I think better than mclean...I met lenny not too long before he died. Nice fella, but I've heard from a few people that he was a blatant bully in his younger days and was not liked at all.....

Shaw actually tore down a prrison door with a leg off his bed which has never been done by anyone else apparently....read all the books, met some of them. But lenny did get beat as well.

A guy called cliff fields absolutely hammered him


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Shaw was an animal, personally I think better than mclean...I met lenny not too long before he died. Nice fella, but I've heard from a few people that he was a blatant bully in his younger days and was not liked at all.....
> 
> Shaw actually tore down a prrison door with a leg off his bed which has never been done by anyone else apparently....read all the books, met some of them. But lenny did get beat as well.
> 
> A guy called cliff fields absolutely hammered him


Heard the same Robsta - regards Lenny.

Watch out for the quite ones - that's what I was told. :lol: & from what I have seen - it rings true.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

i think this was the second fight.... it was lenny who beat shaw twice

shaw beat mclean once on points,, look it up on wiki,,, it was actually shaw who ranted about mcclean being a bully... he was loud not sure if he was a bully though..ive read books on other east end gangsters who always said both shaw and mclean were gents


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

no, shaw beat lenny twice mate....first time lenny said his gloves didn't fit.....2nd time i think lenny won, then shaw won the 3rd

Shaw says he took ginseng or something for that fight and didn't know fcuk all about it.....so he says in his book anyway...I've got all fights on DVD


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You can here joey pyle shouting his head off in the vid of that fight...."hold him roy, hold him"....lol..


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Iv'e read all Roy's books also. Lenny and Roy had 3 fights in the ring in total. Roy won the first and Lenny took the second two and became the Guvnor.

Lenny was a loud mouth, as big as a house and loved being the centre of attention. Roy on the other hand is a quiet and very scary individual. Both of them were hard as nails in there day. Both gentlemanly towards women and would do anything for a friend.

I'd say Roy was the harder man out of the two. He is a very scary man......those eyes are crazy. Both men have been through very hard times though and were both ledgends of their time. Proper old school good chaps.

Roy is now a very sucesfull business man.

Its a different breed of hard men now. Guns and knifes are too readily available and used over stupid things nowadays. People have reputations in different areas but any 10 stone, skinny druggie could put a knife through them or shoot them.

GHS


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well if I'm wrong then fair do's mate....Roy got a good hiding off a doorman last year (maybe yr before) in Romford, so i heard.....Roy started it apparently..


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenny_McLean ,, heres the link rob,, ive got respect and like both blokes like, ...ginseng is a lame excuse in all fairness.... so is the dodgy gloves one by mcclean,,, boxers make excuses all the time so nothin new really lol.... shaw was a different animal whe it came to street fighting though,...for that he'd get the nod


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Well if I'm wrong then fair do's mate....Roy got a good hiding off a doorman last year (maybe yr before) in Romford, so i heard.....Roy started it apparently..


 I'm 95% sure Mclean won 2 out of the 3 but same here if I'm worng I appologise.

Doesn't surprise me that Shaw took a beating these days, he must be in his 60's if not 70's? I bet he can still have a row though lol.

GHS


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

GHS said:


> Iv'e read all Roy's books also. Lenny and Roy had 3 fights in the ring in total. Roy won the first and Lenny took the second two and became the Guvnor.
> 
> Lenny was a loud mouth, as big as a house and loved being the centre of attention. Roy on the other hand is a quiet and very scary individual. Both of them were hard as nails in there day. Both gentlemanly towards women and would do anything for a friend.
> 
> ...


Good post

You just get junkies & cowards whom without there backup would 5hit themselves if faced with a one on one fight.

Back in the day fists were used - not some cowardly weapon.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> Good post
> 
> You just get junkies & cowards whom without there backup would 5hit themselves if faced with a one on one fight.
> 
> Back in the day fists were used - not some cowardly weapon.


Completely agree mate, I'd love to see 95% of these chavs survive in the old school era when The Krays and The Richardsons were running the east end. They'd be put right in there places.

GHS


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Some of my old school mates were renowned for there violence not only on the out but also in knick. One individual tortured a nonce in his cell- after finding out his crime. How I laughed


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> Some of my old school mates were renowned for there violence not only on the out but also in knick. One individual tortured a nonce in his cell- after finding out his crime. How I laughed


 Don't even get me started on nonces. I can't even think about it.

GHS


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Lenny and Shaw had 2 fights I thouhgt, first was in gloves and Lennny wasn't used to it, and the result went to Roy, then Lenny battered him proper in the second one...and being cockney's they all went and had bangers and mash, jellied eels followed by a rendition of "knee's up mother brown"


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Well if I'm wrong then fair do's mate....Roy got a good hiding off a doorman last year (maybe yr before) in Romford, so i heard.....Roy started it apparently..


That was 20 years ago at hollywoods, robsta.two of my mates used to work the door at the time.he got beat, left, then came back for another go, halfhour later.i see him around a bit. i cant think that at his age he would still be as firey.mate of mine runs the unlicensed boxing circuit round here.Roy is always at the shows giving out the trophys.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I definitely heard he got a beatng last year or year before after starting on a doorman...But as said already, he would be in his final years now so no pride in beating an old man. But I bet he'd still have it whatever......


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I definitely heard he got a beatng last year or year before after starting on a doorman...But as said already, he would be in his final years now so no pride in beating an old man. But I bet he'd still have it whatever......


Roy must be about 70 now & his values stand true-although time doesn't


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Lenny and Shaw had 2 fights I thouhgt, first was in gloves and Lennny wasn't used to it, and the result went to Roy, then Lenny battered him proper in the second one...*and being cockney's they all went and had bangers and mash, jellied eels followed by a rendition of "knee's up mother brown"*


PMSL


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

julian clarey looked pretty hard when i saw him naked


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Lenny and Shaw had 2 fights I thouhgt, first was in gloves and Lennny wasn't used to it, and the result went to Roy, then Lenny battered him proper in the second one...and being cockney's they all went and had bangers and mash, jellied eels followed by a rendition of "knee's up mother brown"


 No mate they had 3.

1st fight Lenny's gloves were doctored and he lost the fight.

2nd fight Lenny knocked Shaw out the ring and won

3rd fight Shaw took over 20 solid head shots before he went down.

Lenny became the Guvnor.

GHS


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lennys gloves weren't doctored....they had the choice of gloves before the fight......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

If they didn't feel right he should have said something...not got beat up then blame it on the gloves...I'm not anti-lenny at all as I met him and he was a gent.....but soo manypeople say lenny this lenny that when most of it is bullsh!t...

Not anyone on here I will add just the general public..


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just look at his ( Roy's eyes ) total luny - who could explode at any minute.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> If they didn't feel right he should have said something...not got beat up then blame it on the gloves...I'm not anti-lenny at all as I met him and he was a gent.....but soo manypeople say lenny this lenny that when most of it is bullsh!t...
> 
> Not anyone on here I will add just the general public..


 TBH mate I agree with you, I think Lenny just used that as an excuse becuase he underestimated Shaw and lost. As I said before I reckon Shaw was harder than Mclean.

I won't take anything away from either of them though, both very good fighters.

GHS


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> Just look at his ( Roy's eyes ) total luny - who could explode at any minute.


Few years back, My exs daughter asked me to get Roys book for christmas. She loved the whole ganster thing , bless her.What i thought we be great would be to get Roy to sign it for her.So at one of the boxing shows at the tavern, i approached Roy and asked him to sign it, he just looked up and said " got a pen?" sure, i said, and gave him a biro.After he signed it he offered mw the pen back.When i tried to take it, he didnt let go of it.I looked up at him, and those eyes.He was dead pan no expression, didnt even blink.i thought fuk me, ive ****ed him off here.Then this big smile cracked his face, and he let the pen go.He started laughing, relieved so did i.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> I "worked" at Broadmoor for 6 months :thumb:


The bit where the Middle Class producer bitch asks him what right he has to attack paedophiles made me ****ing boil.


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Purple aki


----------



## big ad (Jan 4, 2009)

The vicar. and his alter boys


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

noel said:


> Danny Dyer lives nearby and he's pwoppa 'ard
> 
> hahah what a ****e thread - are you about 16yrs old English?? I bet my dad can 'ave yours???
> 
> ...


Gonna have to agree with you on that mate


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Robsta said:


> a genuine old school hard cnut mate....


Thats what i was going to mention , there IMO are diffrent kind of hard men , anyone can be ' hard' with a weapon in there pocket ( not that kind  ) But its the old skool hard men that i respect over any hard man , one round here, knocking on now but still dont think many would cross him , a true gent aswell


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tbh the local so called 'hard men' round here are a bunch of idiots! They just bully people who do not stand a chance against them just to get their own way, in fact I have actually changed where I go because of them; don't really want to get hit by a flying bottle when they decide to 'fight'.

Most young people carry knives, personally been threatened twice with one, so tend to avoid the city centre.

I have far more respect for those who can fight but don't feel the need to tell everyone or bully people! That winky in those vids looks like such a cock!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Lilly M said:


> Thats what i was going to mention , there IMO are diffrent kind of hard men , anyone can be ' hard' with a weapon in there pocket ( not that kind  ) But its the old skool hard men that i respect over any hard man , one round here, knocking on now but still dont think many would cross him , a true gent aswell


I know what you mean. I remember a couple of the hard [email protected] from sunny Bedworth where I grew up. Hard as fvck at school and still hard as fvck now they are in their fifties. Never needed a weapon as they have fists like sledge hammers.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

adzk469 said:


> I have far more respect for those who can fight but don't feel the need to tell everyone or bully people


Same here mate. Propper hard men don't have anything to prove and rarely get into fights


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

the devil from liverpool


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

flapjack said:


> I know what you mean. I remember a couple of the hard [email protected] from sunny Bedworth where I grew up. Hard as fvck at school and still hard as fvck now they are in their fifties. Never needed a weapon as they have fists like sledge hammers.


Ah Bedworth...that means you should be aware of Hill top in Nun, where most of these 'types' come from lol!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

adzk469 said:


> Ah Bedworth...that means you should be aware of Hill top in Nun, where most of these 'types' come from lol!


I know the war zone you are reffering to. I think the majority of the hard fvckers who live there are all from one family. lol.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i think it means different things but there has been a few up here (newcastle/gateshead)

mainly work on their fam names and i dont know f any of the younger generation are ''hard'' but i have it on good word the older generation of some famlies are head cases lol.

tamseys

conroys

but then there was the likes of viv greame but he died in the 90's, and stu watson who had many a mix up with him.

stu watson drinks in my local and i can say e never lets his mouth go, and ia a geniune nice bloke. he also looks after all the old people in his street making sure they need for nothing.

but there are plenty knife merchants about etc etc but to me thats not hard. i also have a mate who i consider hard, but thats for more of who he is. he got in a fight with a off duty bounce and when the guy was on te floor my mate kicked him in the head. 2 mins later my mate decided it was a coward thing to do , walked back o the guy woke him up and let the guy ave a free shot at him. he is a fvckin nut in my head lol


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

As i've mentioned earlier in this thread - I've met some hard cases. Some of these individuals are like this because of there grotesque backgrounds - cue *Stuart A life Backwards *

I suppose we could all be* hard* if we were all bought up in an environment where violence dictates everyday life


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

some of the people i have found out to be genuinly hard , are the ones i would never guess. around the highstreet in gateshead where i live there are some rough bars. and i was in one f them a few years back when trouble kicked off and i was asked who i am, i said '' warren, why'' a its not like i think i have a rep hahaha. then a old man came oer and said ''he i with blackaz'' never imagined he meant my dad lol. so i got talkingto im and apparently my dad was a fvcking head case. but i have never seen this side of him. only heard from others. this gives me respect for him though as he 1) didnt find it appropriate to tell hs kids this and 2) found no need to brag


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hard Nut

WaVMuEqaMZI[/MEDIA]]


----------

